# Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!



## ra_ll_ik (11. Apr. 2007)

Moin
Ich schaue schon länger wo ich eventuell mal eine gute gebrauchte Aquamax 6000/8000 ergattern kann,
da zu befürchten steht, daß meine Pumpe bei steigenden Temperaturen einfach zu wenig Leistung hat.
Ich wollte eigentlich auf die 8000er gehen, da ich diese später bei einer Vergrößerung weiter verwenden kann.
Jetzt wird immer beschrieben, daß diese Pumpen sich mechanisch regulieren lassen.

Mein UVC und der Filter können nur 5500 Liter pro Stunde verkraften.
Bedeutet, ca.3000 Liter müsten reguliert oder wieder direkt in den Bachlauf (Kleines Teil) geleitet werden.

Wie lasssen die Pumpen sich mechansich regulieren? Aus der Betriebsanleitung werde ich nicht schlau.... 
Elektronisch geht bei den Älteren keine Regelung? Da müste dann schon das 2007 Modell her, richtig?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## velos (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Das Wunderteil heißt Drehzahlsteller von Oase.
Inscenio FM1 mit Fernbedienung.

Ich habe von dem Teil zwei Stück, könnte dir einen Verkaufen.
Das Teil ist neu, bei Interesse bitte eine PN schicken.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Hi Ralf,

so wie ich das bisher verstanden habe, willst Du mechanisch regeln?!
Mechanisch heißt in diesem Fall, Du baust da entweder ne Art Zugschieber oder ähnliches in den Schlauch (falls das überhaupt geht) oder z.B. einen Kugelhahn ein.

Weitere Möglichkeit: Du verwendest einen seeehr langen Schlauch, legst den mit vielen Windungen durch den Garten und knickst den zur Not noch ein kleines Bissle um. Das gibt dann auch schon schöne Reibungsverluste->Mechanik.

Die obere Lösung mit dem Kugelhahn halte ich für die eleganteste.


----------



## velos (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Mechanisch drosseln geht durch kleine Blenden am Pumpenausgang, aber Stromverbraucht bleibt.
Mit einem Drehzahlsteller sinkt zur Leistung auch der Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Hi,

aber soweit ich weiß, kann man nicht alle Pumpen mit dem Drehzahlregler regeln. 
Wie es bei der oben genannten Pumpe aussieht - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Cletric (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Soweit ich weiss geht nur die alte Aquamax ECO nicht elektronisch zu 
drosseln bei der neuen Serie ist das auch wieder möglich.


----------



## jochen (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Hallo,

Cletric, hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Die alten ganz normalen mit der Bezeichnung Aquamax lassen sich regeln.

Die  Aquamax ECO Serien von 2005-2006 lassen sich nicht regeln.

Die neuen Aquamax ECO SFC ab 2007 lassen sich wieder regeln.

Alles hier genauestens durchgekaut... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4038

Wenn noch Fragen sind bitte stellen.

Mechanisch regeln kannst du per Bypass, also Y-Stück vor dem Filter einbauen und gewünschte Wassermenge direkt in den Teich zB. als Bachlauf oder über ein anderes __ Filtersystem leiten oder,
einfach ein Ventil einbauen das man dementsprechend drosselt.

Spart aber keinen Strom.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Tja
bedeutet also neues Modell der 8000er aus 2007 kaufen Drehzahl regulieren und Strom sparen...
Oder halt älteres Modell 6000 aus 2005/2006....was so passen würde...
Oder halt älteres Modell 8000 aus 2005/2006 und mechanisch drosseln....was ich persönlich nicht so gut finde.
Muß da nochmal drüber nachdenken und sehen was man denn so gebraucht bekommen kann. 
Neu ist ja ganz schön happig....


----------



## Heinrich (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Bei sehr vielen Pumpen wird bei der mechnischen Drosselung oft auch der  Strohmverbrauch reduziert ,  da der Widerstand am Motor oft abnimmt .
Selten anders rum .
ZB. unsere Teichmax 5000 hat den gleichen Motor wie die 7000 , nur einen kleineren Impeller und damit weniger Widerstand .
Die 5000 hat echt 45 Watt , die 7000 mit gleichem Motor hat 70 Watt.

Heinrich


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*



			
				Heinrich schrieb:
			
		

> Bei sehr vielen Pumpen wird bei der mechnischen Drosselung oft auch der  Strohmverbrauch reduziert ,  da der Widerstand am Motor oft abnimmt .
> Selten anders rum .
> ZB. unsere Teichmax 5000 hat den gleichen Motor wie die 7000 , nur einen kleineren Impeller und damit weniger Widerstand .
> Die 5000 hat echt 45 Watt , die 7000 mit gleichem Motor hat 70 Watt.
> ...



Das hab ich auch schon mal gehört.
Manu79 hat dafür auch eine nachweisbare Erklärung, die ich zwar nicht verstanden,- aber toleriert habe.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieses Thema mal etwas ausgearbeitet würde, damit auch Elektronikmuffel, wie ich, es verstehen können.


----------



## Heinrich (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Eine Pumpe hat in der Regel einen Impeller....eine Art Schaufelrad.....das bei Kreisbewegung  mit  den Flügeln das Wasser "wegschleudert".
Durch das Wegschleudern entsteht in der Mitte  des Impellers jetzt ein Vakuum , dadurch  entsteht die Saugkraft.
Je höher die Drehzahl und je grösser der Impeller(Durchmesser) um so mehr  "Schleuderkraft" =  Druck oder Förderhöhe !
Aber auch um so mehr Leistung (Watt) braucht diese Pumpe .
Bei den Leistungsangaben geht man immer von freien Auslaufrohren aus.
Versperre ich jetzt den Ausgang , kann das Wasser am Impeller  nicht richtig "anliegen" und der Impeller fängt an zu "wühlen" und dabei benötigt er weniger Energie  = weniger Stromverbrauch .
Das ist aber nur bei einigen Pumpen so , weil das abhängig ist  von der elektonischen Steuerung der Pumpen .
Anscheinend nur  bei den Spaltrohrmotoren ,das ist die Technik  die  auch bei Heizungsumwälzpumpen drin ist (sehr energiesparend).
Bei den Asynchronmotoren (das sind z.B. die kleinen Aquarienpümpchen und die Pumpen wo  ein loser Magnet auf einer losen Achswelle läuft, ist es meist anders.
So sind z.B. die neuen Oase Eco und  Optimax Asynchronmotore , aber schon modifiziert und deshalb kann oder konnte man  sie nicht mit Drehzahlstellern regulieren!
Früher hatten alle Oasepumpen ein "Eingeweide" von Grundfoss ! Heute werden die in China gefertigt.
Über die Haltbarkeit kann man noch wenig sagen , habe ein  nicht schlechtes Gefühl !? Nur die Optimax 20000 ist trocken aufgestellt zu laut.

Heinrich
So habe ich z.B. auch schon das Gegenteil erlebt bei unserer Rohrpumpe !
Mit einem großen Propeller (Rohrpumpen haben Propeller keine Impeller) benötigt die Pumpe 170 bis max. 200 Watt bei bis zu 50 cbm /h  Leistung.
Der selbe Motor mit einem kleineren Propeller leistete 28 cbm /h hat aber echte 280 Watt verbraucht , anscheinend weil der Motor schneller gedreht hat und  höhere Aufnahme hatte.


----------



## ThomasK. (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Ein alter Lehrfacharbeiter von mir sagte mal "Elektrik ist schwarze Kunst..." !!!


----------



## Cletric (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Aquamax Pumpen Durchfluß regulieren?!*

Auszug Oase Homepage 12000 ECO


Alle neuen Aquamax ECO Filter- und Bachlaufpumpen aus dem PRO Sortiment von OASE können individuell elektronisch gesteuert werden (z.B. mit InScenio FM-Master 3 ein/aus und dimmen)


----------

